# Cinelli Gazzetta



## DaveyA (3 Nov 2014)

Someone did say that this single speed thing is addictive and I am already looking around at frames that might make a nice lightweight single speeder for the summer. Long way off I know but it gives me something to think about. I came across the Cinelli Vigorelli which looks lovely, but I think it might be an out and out track bike and maybe not comfortable for longer rides.
These look nice though and may be more suitable. Any opinions?
http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/1145858/p...a-red-single-speed--track-frame-and-fork.aspx
I did think about getting a good lightweight road frame and converting it but then there are one or two frame fittings left unused and it spoils the look a little I think.
Any other suggestions would be welcome. Not interested in racing about these days just doing steady rides with a few friends, up to 60'ish miles in the summer.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2014)

It is a bog standard steel fixed frame. 

I used to have a Vigorelli, I sold it earlier this year. It is a proper track bike, geometry wise, but the fork has been designed so you can pop a tab out and run a front brake (no rear brake mounting though) so it can be ridden on the road, fulfilling legal requirements. It was a very stiff bike, but stiff and uncomfortable are not necessarily the same thing. I found it plenty comfy enough to ride through the Cheshire Canyons!

At the end of the day... anything Cinelli is overpriced.


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Nov 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It is a bog standard steel fixed frame.
> 
> I used to have a Vigorelli, I sold it earlier this year. It is a proper track bike, geometry wise, but the fork has been designed so you can pop a tab out and run a front brake (no rear brake mounting though) so it can be ridden on the road, fulfilling legal requirements. It was a very stiff bike, but stiff and uncomfortable are not necessarily the same thing. I found it plenty comfy enough to ride through the Cheshire Canyons!
> 
> At the end of the day... anything Cinelli is overpriced.


Agree about Cinelli's pricing.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Nov 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Agree about Cinelli's pricing.


But what a wonderfully evocative name. Imagine telling someone you've got a Pinnacle or a Trek, bit like saying you've got a chair. Go for it!


----------



## ayceejay (4 Nov 2014)

I would suggest that you go for a modern 'fixie' frame that is likely to have a longer wheelbase and more relaxed geometry than the Cinelli . Some of them are ridiculously blinged up but if you can get the frame only and build it yourself this may be the best option, the Surly steamroller is such a beast but there are others. Cheap wheels are available and Miche do serviceable components at a reasonable price.


----------



## dandare (4 Nov 2014)

I have a Vigorelli. It does come with holes for front and rear brakes. The front fork has very little clearance. No bottle bosses but that is easily fixed. If you get it at the right price it makes a cracking bike. No problems with stability at all.
Mine is the red one and I have to say it's one of the nicest bikes I've ridden.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> I have a Vigorelli.* It does come with holes for front and rear brakes.* The front fork has very little clearance. No bottle bosses but that is easily fixed. If you get it at the right price it makes a cracking bike. No problems with stability at all.
> Mine is the red one and I have to say it's one of the nicest bikes I've ridden.



Must have revised the design as mine had no rear brake mount and the fork came with the mount plugged and painted over, the plug had to be extracted. As such check before buying if you may want a rear brake I guess.


----------



## DaveyA (4 Nov 2014)

Love the look of the Vigorelli, but in the descriptions I have read they all say no rear brake. There is an adapter available to allow rear brake fitment but it doesn't look too appealing.
http://www.velodromeshop.net/index.php?p=product&id=1254
What age is yours dandare, is it an older model or quite new?
The Steamroller looks nice too, but I worry that they might have called it by that name for a reason.
Any other decent makes that I could consider?


----------



## dandare (4 Nov 2014)

I bought mine last year so a new model. If you read the description of the frame on the vellodrome site it does say that it is drilled for front and rear brakes.


----------



## DaveyA (4 Nov 2014)

I am a bit confused. I have read the descriptions of both Vigorelli's at velodrome and can only see that they are drilled for front fork only. The Gazzetta is the only other one I can find that is drilled for front and rear brakes.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Nov 2014)

I was looking at the Cinelli 2015 bikes last night. I've not matured to single speed thing yet.

Have you considered the Bootleg Mystic Rat Single Speed?

http://www.damianharriscycles.co.uk...li-bootleg-mystic-rats-2013-single-speed-bike


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

You're confused !. Where does that leave me?. I can only blame it on the age thing. I don't even know what bikes I own. Sorry , I have a Gazzeta. You are right about the Vigorrelli. A word of caution though. A friend of mine has only just got a Vigorelli ,mainly for riding hill climbs. He has had no end of trouble getting a bottom bracket, chainset to work. The problem seemed to be with the clearance between the chainstay and chain ring.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> You're confused !. Where does that leave me?. I can only blame it on the age thing. I don't even know what bikes I own. Sorry , I have a Gazzeta. You are right about the Vigorrelli. A word of caution though. A friend of mine has only just got a Vigorelli ,mainly for riding hill climbs. He has had no end of trouble getting a bottom bracket, chainset to work. The problem seemed to be with the clearance between the chainstay and chain ring.



How competent is he usually? I had zero problems with mine!


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

Very competant. Fitted the recomended BB and the right crank was fouling the chainstay. He was using the Campag BB and chainset recomended by the Velodrome shop . Contacted Cinelli , in the end fitted a wider BB and had to use 165 cranks.


----------



## DaveyA (5 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> You're confused !. Where does that leave me?. I can only blame it on the age thing. I don't even know what bikes I own. Sorry , I have a Gazzeta. You are right about the Vigorrelli. A word of caution though. A friend of mine has only just got a Vigorelli ,mainly for riding hill climbs. He has had no end of trouble getting a bottom bracket, chainset to work. The problem seemed to be with the clearance between the chainstay and chain ring.


No worries, I was blaming the age thing on myself, sometimes I can't see for looking
The Gazzettas loook really nice, especially the red. Great colour.
Not saying I will jump straight in and buy one but does this look a good price for a one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151269307360?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I am in no great rush as I am looking towards something for next summer, but you know what it's like when you start looking around at bikes. Rational thought sometimes goes
Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far. Keep' em coming.


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

That is a blooming bargain. Even if you got a frame at a really good price you would need ,I would say, about £250 at least to complete the bike. I paid £380 for my frame. Fortunately I had pretty well everything needed to build my bike up.


----------

